# Feathers falling out



## redmiller7711 (Jul 10, 2013)

The feathers have fallen off 3 of our four chickens heads. They look like churkins. We have checked them for bugs don't see any. They are not laying much and if they do they eat the egg before we can collect them. Some have also lost feathers on their bottoms as well as one has a bare back. We are new to the chicken scene. Please help we are at a loss.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What are you feeding them? How old? Breeds ? Can you share a pic?


----------



## redmiller7711 (Jul 10, 2013)

araucanas and we feed them nutra wise and a little over a year old


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

We need pics to be sure but they are most likely molting..it's that time of year. In molt they lose their feathers, laying slows down and shells can thin out and break easily...which means they will eat them. 

This does not mean they need extra nutrition, calcium or proteins or they are turning into "egg eaters"...this is a natural, normal part of chicken life. 

What you are feeding is fine(it should have all the normal nutrients), what they are going through~if molting and it's likely as this is the correct time of year~is normal, and you need merely wait while they turn their feed into new feathering that prepares them for winter months that are coming along....just feed as per usual and let nature happen. 

They are going to look ragged and pitiful for awhile, some longer than others, but this too shall pass and they will have a beautiful, thick, new feathers soon enough.


----------



## redmiller7711 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's an unusual place to start molting but I'd say it's molt. One of my NH molts on her head and neck first, then her saddle area right above the tail. 

Just watch it. My birds just started molting also...this past week I spotted a few feathers in the yard and the rooster is looking a little scraggly, found a few of his cock feathers in the yard. 

Today? Looks like confetti in the yard and coop, with all colors of birds contributing to the mix. Everyone decided to drop drawers on the same day, apparently... 

Just feed what you feed, be patient on the laying, don't worry about your birds eating eggs because this happens at this time of the year because of thin shells and wait it out. This is normal, natural and there is nothing you can do to stop a molt or to get more eggs during the molt.


----------

